# Homers In The Winter



## MoGucci21 (Nov 14, 2015)

I just bought 5 young homers from a bird website and i have a coop in my bathroom window (its complicated) but long story short, i built them a wooden door with a screen so they can see outside. But the problem is that its getting cold and they are shivering but i am trying to stick them. If i close the door, they will be warm but cant see outside the window, if i leave the window open they can go out and look and see where they are. What should i Do?


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you post some photos of this set up? It is hard to imagine what you are describing. Also - Where do you live? How much cold they can tolerate might depend on where you live and how much cold you normally get. 

Pigeons like to be outside, flying around some of the time, unless it's really cold... but again, it would help to know / see more about your situation.


----------



## rogerven (Aug 22, 2015)

In the bathroom? Is'nt that humid? Everything that one has to avoid?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, pics would help a lot. How big is this coop. I mean if it fits in a window, doesn't sound as though it would be large enough for 5 birds.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Agree, photos would help. How cold is it in the daytime? At night they don't need to see out so you can close the window. I put an oil filled heater near our bird who is by a window and try to keep her room at 60 degrees.


----------



## MoGucci21 (Nov 14, 2015)

Did the image go through?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hard to picture the whole thing from that picture. Looks like a tunnel.


----------



## MoGucci21 (Nov 14, 2015)

thats pretty much what they are in a tunnel with a window,


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What are the dimensions?


----------

